# Anyone know much about customdropshipper.com



## joe_llama (Dec 15, 2008)

I do know they ship from China. Their prices seem much more affordable and you get to use your own domain name instead of www.cafepress.com/mysite which makes them attractive. I searched on here for them but found no results. Has anybody had any experience with this company and if so was if a goood one? 

Oh and no shipping charges! so this dosnt suppress your earnings.
Thanks
Adam


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I will check them out.


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

There is currently so much competition in the POD market right now, I would not even consider going with someone who charged a fee. Look around you will find that their are a lot of good services that will allow you to map your own Domain name. Any printer that is using the Piki system offers this option now for free. And I am sure there will be many more. The downfall to doing it this way as apposed to cafe preses system, is when you are part of the Cafepress/Zazzle community they help you promote through their marketplace. If you run your own site then all the promoting is up to you.


----------



## thesm2group (Dec 22, 2008)

They are the same as ArtsNow.com.

Its a company out of Hong Kong. I set up my first site with them and was set to open within several days when they discontinued their brown shirts. I asked on their forum what was going on, and they said they were fazing out all of their color shirts and were only going to have black and white. If this is all you are looking for, their prices are pretty good and their printing is nothing to complain about.

Their service and the amount of time it takes to receive a shirt is a problem though. The people who work there are very nice, but there is a language barrier for sure. They just don't seem to understand when you have a problem. Also, shirts seem to be very secondary to them, as they print on many other items. I am not sure if they will also be conforming to the new guidelines for lead testing and printing materials on the garment.

I guess I had a bad experience with them, but they are worth a try. Just make sure you go into their forums and make sure you can deal with their customer service and lack of shirt variety.


----------



## ohreallyus (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes, I am familiar with them.

A lot, in fact.

The pros and cons are pretty well spot on here.

PROS: Cost, free shipping, "private label" fulfillment
CONS: Slow shipping (Hong Kong), fairly rigid system if you do one-off designs.

I am currently looking for another company that has the "pros" without the "cons"... but it is harder to find than I thought!

Question: would any US based POD company supply ONLY my company's invoice/packing slip and ship in a "white box" or other unmarked package (or with MY logo...even better), so they become a silent fulfillment company?


----------



## dewaz (Oct 23, 2009)

its an artsnow referal, you may search artsnow product review at this forum.
should be little bit carefull to conduct bussiness with them.


----------



## Detroitswag.com (Jan 5, 2010)

Do you guys have many designs? is this the issue? What if it was one style and design would you recommend keeping it available to ship to your customer?

I am faced with many of the same issues. How do you control the type of shirt quality that you get?

I mentioned in a separate thread that i am interested in some on that has designed shirts ready to drop ship for us. (like it is sitting on the self) thats some stuff that i am looking for.


----------



## coleenflags (Sep 7, 2017)

I know this is years after the first post, but I juxst found out today that the folks over at CustomDropshipper.com ARE COPYING the designs that I submit to them for my dropship customers and then selling them wholesale on Alibaba and dhgate.com for $1 or $2 each! 

Avoid this place at all costs! I'm now in the middle of a huge copyright battle over garden flags that I print.


----------

